# 220W PSU for GT 1030?



## Halfswift (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey, I have an older small stationary which I'm looking to upgrade a bit on the GPU side.
It's specs:
CPU: Intel i5 3350p (no integrated graphics)
RAM: 2x4gb DDR3 ~ something
Motherboard: An OEM board, mATX
Storage: 1tb HDD
PSU: 220w OEM PSU
GPU: GT 620
OS: Win 8

Both the 1030 and 620 are listed to needing a 300w psu, however, the 620 works fine in the system. And with that in mind I'm guessing a 1030 would work, as it has a lower powerdraw than the 620. 
GeForce GT 1030 | Specifications | GeForce 
GeForce GT 620 | Specifications | GeForce

But to be sure before I throw 150$ at a GPU, I wanted to hear here first if there could be any potential problems or chance of this not working.
Also worth noting that the cabinet is pretty compact, and other PSUs or larger GPUs won't fit.

- Thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What GT 620 card do you have?
Some OEM cards are modified(limited) to use less power.

Low profile GT1030s reportedly use 30w so if the rest of your system(CPU, fans, hard drive(s) USB attachments etc) can live on 170-175w(you don't want to run the supply at 100 percent) it should be ok but I would contact the card manufacturer(not all cards are built to the reference spec) to ask for their opinion.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

Based on my own power usage with a similar TDP Ivy Xeon/mITX and a 1060, I reckon your hardware would likely run in the 150-165W max. ballpark, depending mostly on the PSU age, quality and efficiency and how much you can disable in the BIOS.

I game at 180W max. with ~50% CPU and the 1060 running ~100% (120W alone).


----------



## Halfswift (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey, thanks a lot for the replies!
The GT 620 seems to be a standard OEM model, heres a pic of it's backside and numbers:








And heres a pic with the PSU info: 









Are there any type of software I could use to check the power usage of the computer?
I'll take a look in it's bios, and see if anything can be tweaked.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

I use https://www.hwinfo.com/ and run it 'sensors only' to log temps, voltages, power usage etc.

That PSU seems to be one that was fitted to some Acer (also probably Emachines, Gateway and possibly Packard Bell) machines, it's likely to be of an unusual size, poor quality and low efficiency.

Frankly, I'd be asking at the local electronics recycling center, they're sure to have better than that passing through.

I'd use it at a push but not connect anything of value to it, bad PSUs can - and do - kill all kinds of connected hardware when they go bang.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16817438012

newegg psu under $50


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

It's not a standard sized PSU, Steve: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA6393KH4547


----------



## Halfswift (Jun 26, 2014)

Yeah, the PSU is in a Packard Bell iMediaS 2870 from 2012. The idea with the GPU upgrade is to have a cheap secondary computer capable of multiplayer gaming for visiting friends or taking with me to LANs. 

Btw, seems like this guy got a free PC with a very similar PSU, 220w and same form-factor: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXY74okTxTc?t=2m46s 
Also seems like the cabinet has the same inside design as my Packard. He was able to use the GT 1030 with it. 

Also, I was unable to get into the BIOS. I tried every F-key and Delete during the logo-screen on startup, but nothing happened, it just booted into Windows.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

If it's all from a working 2012 OEM build, it _should_ be okay (for a while) with a 30W 1030. Ensure it has good airflow and that the temps. keep well within normal specs - and try a PS/2 keyboard to access the BIOS.


----------

